# JB Models



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone tried these? http://www.jbmodel.eu/


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

Didn't know of them old chap.


----------



## muller (Apr 27, 2009)

Mick (me modelling mate) buys the 1/72 armour barrels, says they're great they're made by RB Models in Poland, checked their site, the prices are the same as the link above.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just checked some stuff out!


----------

